# all horse pics



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

I love your paint. I secretly want a paint real bad!


----------



## Kate354 (Mar 14, 2009)




----------



## Cowboys girl (Mar 13, 2009)

omg! luv the black one in the snow.


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

Bareback, what color is your horse in the 3rd pic? Sooo pretty! 

I'm not gonna lie, guys...I take pictures of Annie on my phone pretty much every time I see her...my boyfriend finds it mildly annoying. :0) Here's today's batch....

Itchy...


----------



## Barebackrider (Feb 13, 2009)

thanks guy your horses are all gorg and lori1983 he's a welsh and he is white/flea bitten grey he just rolls alot in our red dirt lol here are some more pics of him and the girls


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

haha i love showing off my horsies!!! Every one has beautiful horses! and Ireland, ive been meaning to ask, does that red dirt stain? It must be hard to get out!
anyway, here are my three, sorry about all the pics haha! chucky first, then banjo then pennellipi


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

wow that really was alot of pics! haha sorry! but i just love them so!!


----------



## Barebackrider (Feb 13, 2009)

Don't worry I'm the same and it does not come out one time we washed him and it came out but not out of his mane and tail so my sister is walking around the show grounds and people are saying did you dye his hair lol
Ireland 
P.S your horses are so cute


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

here's mine!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

> Don't worry I'm the same and it does not come out one time we washed him and it came out but not out of his mane and tail so my sister is walking around the show grounds and people are saying did you dye his hair lol
> Ireland
> P.S your horses are so cute


LOL! I didnt think it would come out! its good it came out of his coat though! HAHA! that would have looked kind of cool! haha! Thanks, they are cute! I love your horses too!! I like your paint! hehe so gorgeous!


----------



## IrishCailin (Dec 5, 2008)

here's mine


----------



## aruraeclipse (Mar 22, 2009)

These are my beauts, The black bay is my mare Eclipse, and the bay is my gelding Rhiszo, Enjoy and thanks for looking!
PS I Hope this turned out.


----------



## aruraeclipse (Mar 22, 2009)

_Here is a few more pictures  I just had to figure out the program, this is all Rhiszo!
_


----------



## Barebackrider (Feb 13, 2009)

They are all soooooooooooo cccccuuuuuuutttttttteeeeeeee i just had to do that lol hehe


----------

